# lathe carriage indicator holder



## JOSHUAZ2 (Feb 10, 2013)

this is an attachment i made to measure apron travel and also to act as a stop. I hate having to look for a tool to adjust things so i made it toolless.


----------



## cbtrek (Feb 13, 2013)

Very nice design, no tools to ever look for!

Craig


----------



## GaryK (Feb 13, 2013)

That's pretty cool! I like that.


----------



## David32 (Feb 14, 2013)

Good idea. Simple and useful.


----------



## Philco (Feb 15, 2013)

That's about the coolest one I've seen. Thanks for sharing the idea.
Phil


----------



## barn (Feb 15, 2013)

Now I no what I need to do tomorrow.  Sure am glad you thought of it for me.  Ya'll are great.


----------

